# Auburn's magical season is officially over



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't be hatin' Barners but I saw this little blurb this morning... 



> Auburn released its 2011 schedule Tuesday night. The Tigers swap Kentucky for Florida and have a nonconference road trip to Clemson. Last season, three ranked SEC teams came to Jordan-Hare Stadium. This fall, Auburn must play at South Carolina, Arkansas, LSU and Georgia, all of which are expected to contend for a slot in Atlanta on Championship Saturday. In other words, Auburn's magical season is officially over.



http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?id=6104276


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be hatin' Barners but I saw this little blurb this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?id=6104276



Wow this isn't about Scam Newton?  I wouldn't be so quick to call the season over but I don't think anyone in the SEC beats LSU at LSU this year.  Yeah that's right Les.  I said it, I got my money on you guys this year...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be hatin' Barners but I saw this little blurb this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?id=6104276



No hatin, I agree....


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wow this isn't about Scam Newton?  I wouldn't be so quick to call the season over but I don't think anyone in the SEC beats LSU at LSU this year.  Yeah that's right Les.  I said it, I got my money on you guys this year...



Based on your unsolicited support of the Tigers, I fixed your signature line for you. 

"I like the smell of corn dogs, northeast winds, woodcock swamps, gun oil, bourbon whisky, pipesmoke and roasting
ducks. " -- Gene Hill


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Based on your unsolicited support of the Tigers, I fixed your signature line for you.
> 
> "I like the smell of corn dogs, northeast winds, woodcock swamps, gun oil, bourbon whisky, pipesmoke and roasting
> ducks. " -- Gene Hill





Saw this guy at the Annual Corn dog festival in Atlanta last year...is this you??


----------



## dtailhunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles knows how magical seasons end,  just ask him.  A lot of personal experience. Auburn may experience a few bumps in the road this year, but i would not count them completely out in the 2011 season. They may not visit the BCS title, but will make any other SEC or non-conference team (Clemson) work for the win.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 10, 2011)

I heard that Auburn bumped their off week up to the week before UGA. From what I have read that puts 3 of UGA's biggest rivals having an off week before playing them UF, UT and now AU.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Saw this guy at the Annual Corn dog festival in Atlanta last year...is this you??



No dude... everyone know's that's DawgPound


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I heard that Auburn bumped their off week up to the week before UGA. From what I have read that puts 3 of UGA's biggest rivals having an off week before playing them UF, UT and now AU.



Bring it on.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

Auburn comes to Baton Rouge on October 22nd. LSU will be looking for revenge in a big way!


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cam Newton is gone PERIOD When Tim Tebow left a spread at UF, what happened? If they have someone to replace SuperCam than Auburn will compete w the best of them. I just have a hard time believing they will find anyone to replace a Heisman winner. This is the issue with the spread in my opinion. Only time will tell how they rebuild this season.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I heard that Auburn bumped their off week up to the week before UGA. From what I have read that puts 3 of UGA's biggest rivals having an off week before playing them UF, UT and now AU.



They need it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 10, 2011)

We will go 7-5 or 8-4 this year.  Its no secret.  We will not be strong.  But make no mistake, 2012 an 2013, we will be strong again.   

Tough schedule with a lot of new people in positions.  The good thing is, those new people are talented and will get some experience.   Down but not for long in my opinion.

Corndogs have a good chance this year but I dont believe they win the SEC or the National Championship.   The offense will still struggle..  But, we will see


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Cam Newton is gone PERIOD When Tim Tebow left a spread at UF, what happened? If they have someone to replace SuperCam than Auburn will compete w the best of them. I just have a hard time believing they will find anyone to replace a Heisman winner. This is the issue with the spread in my opinion. Only time will tell how they rebuild this season.



probably right.  the florida people dismissed the idea that Tebow was a once in a lifetime player who was born to run that offense.  The argument was that John Brantley was so good that losing Tebow would not be that big of a deal.

Then when the offense sputtered and the musical chair qb rotation started, the blame went to Steve Adazio and the fact that Brantley was not a spread qb.

While I agree that he is not a spread qb, they knew that when they recruited him.

I say all that to say that the spread is limiting if you don't have very specific personnel.  You can have an "athletic qb" and use him effectively in a pro style offense.  Bobo and Richt haven't really figured out how but it can be done.

The reverse doesn't seem to be true.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> They need it.



Which one


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 10, 2011)

As far as the topic of this thread, you are the champion until a new one is crowned next January or until the NCAA strips you of that title.  That's the way I look at it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 10, 2011)

Just dont forget that we went 8-5 two years ago with Chris Todd at QB and three of those losses were in the last two mins of the game.   
That was right after a 5-7 dismal season where our coaches were fighting, getting fired and firing each other during the season.  It was horrible to say the least

WE have more talent now than we have had in a long time.   Though a lot of it is young , we have a good coaching staff that has done well with limited players.   I think Trotter is going to surprise some people also.  He has two years under Gus and his system.  He will not be Cam Newton by any means but I believe our offense will do well again.   Just different

Florida fell off the face of the earth because their coach quit on them.  Dont look for ours to quit on us.  We may not have the players this year but we wont quit on anyone.

8-4 would be a great season in my eyes.  We are dead last in Div1 in returning players.  We also have a very difficult schedule.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I say all that to say that the spread is limiting if you don't have very specific personnel.  You can have an "athletic qb" and use him effectively in a pro style offense.  Bobo and Richt haven't really figured out how but it can be done.
> 
> The reverse doesn't seem to be true.



I say you're absolutely right.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 10, 2011)

Schedule is definitely not in our favor and we are very young going into this season.  With that said..I think Auburn loses 3 games next year.  The key I believe will be someone who can work the short yardage situations.  If Dyer can handle that with great success I like our chances to win almost any of our games.  There are a number of players that could contribute on 3rd down and 2 or 2nd and goal..we'll just have to wait and see who can get it done.  So 3 losses with the chance of just 2 depending on our 3rd down conversion success.


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> probably right.  the florida people dismissed the idea that Tebow was a once in a lifetime player who was born to run that offense.  The argument was that John Brantley was so good that losing Tebow would not be that big of a deal.
> 
> Then when the offense sputtered and the musical chair qb rotation started, the blame went to Steve Adazio and the fact that Brantley was not a spread qb.
> 
> ...





Yes, this is very true about FL, the Brantley kid gossip, and UGA's offense "not getting it done. I believe towards the end of the season UGA attempted to implement some things to allow Murray to use his feet but can't say we were very successful. I can't say ive always liked Bobo but I would like to say his play calling was dynamic this year than years past (too predictable). In 2009 we were calling plays to prevent red head from turning the ball over. I understand a lot of things deal with personnel so I can side with Bobo. I just hate some of his 3rd down play calls and decision making at times. Then again, if the calls he did call, actually worked..I'd be writing much differently right now. I would assume Bobo is crafting  some new plays this off season to supplement what we have and in turn should remain inherent for LeMay when he takes over in the future. I'll leave Bobo for a diff forum discussion, if it hasnt been discussed thoroughly already in other discussions.

When it comes to Auburn...yes they will remain Champions until the next one is named. No hate for Auburn they deserve credit..they won the title. I wasnt putting down AU in an earlier post, I just don't see them repeating without a Cam Newton. Heck, I like the fact that the kid didnt stay at FL and went to Auburn bc I dont think I could stomach another trophy for the gators. AU did it but my opinion is they did it w Cam running Malzhans' offense. THose QB's are hard to find. I hope for AU's sake that these defensive recruits start changing that dfense or "Coach Nosideburns" will face the same criticism he had when he was hired. (Sorry couldnt resist). Now, please offer me all your hate posts on how bad Richt is of a coach...ive heard it all


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just dont forget that we have the biggest scumbag coach, in Trooper Taylor.  He will get us in trouble real soon... just look at Gabe Wright.  He didn't smoke enough pot with TT...


FYP, can't wait until you barner's burn...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 11, 2011)

topcat said:


> FYP, can't wait until you barner's burn...



Somebodys been reading the vols boards.   And is a little upset one of your own players is recruiting against you.   LOL..

Hate on brother.    Hate on.


----------



## garnede (Feb 11, 2011)

Some of you forget what Malzan did with Chris Todd.  He put up record numbers, till this season, for yards and points.  If our defense could have lasted 4 quarters 2 years ago we might have had 1-2 losses instead of 5.  While our schedule is tough, I think we can win 8-9 regular season games and would not be surprised if we win more.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 11, 2011)

garnede said:


> Some of you forget what Malzan did with Chris Todd.  He put up record numbers, till this season, for yards and points.  If our defense could have lasted 4 quarters 2 years ago we might have had 1-2 losses instead of 5.  While our schedule is tough, I think we can win 8-9 regular season games and would not be surprised if we win more.



Agreed.  Many forget the offensive success we had with Todd.  We will still have a very mobile QB with whoever takes snaps this year...he may not have the ability to run over guys on 3rd and short but our QB will still be a running option.  We are definitely going to miss Cam's leadership and motivation but IMO his success on the short yardage situations is where he will be missed most.


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmmm.......

  Seems I remember Auburns first team offense coming out of the SEC championship game with about seven minutes and change. In went Trotter and the second and third team offensive players. Seems they went right down the field and scored another TD on USC's first team defense. Trotter even had about a thirty yard run running the same plays Newton had been running all day. USC could not stop the scheme by Malzahn. Auburn kept running the same plays they had been running,just different players executing them.

  No way Auburn is as good as they were in 2010. Who knows how many we win next year as well. One things for sure, Malzahn and Chizik are still at Auburn. They will have the team ready to play.

 Any Juco QB'S in Texas that need a home for next year

     WDE!!!!


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 11, 2011)

I concur with the 3rd down situation. You will miss him there. You will also miss it when he lays his body across the line of scrimmage and falls for 4 or 5 yards on 1st down, 2nd down, and even sometimes on 4th down. You will miss his feet too. The kid did this all game against UGA..well at least the 2nd half mostly.

I think GUS is doing big things right now. I mean his history as a coach is very intriguing. Record numbers where ever he goes. I think he was at Tulsa and had the highest scoring offense or something like that in the country. I think Auburn needs to name him the head coach if you tell me bc I find it hard for Chizik to continue success without him. But then again, most head college football coaches just need to be good managers and find the right guys to run the system, etc. I mean dont get me wrong, there are quite a few exceptions like Dan Mullen, Paul Johnson & the ole ball coach running their own offenses & being the figure head of the program at the sametime. Like I said, only time will tell. I mean I dont put down AU they won the trophy, PERIOD. But they will not repeat thus making their magical season, OVER. I dont know much about their personnel & who will be stepping in at QB so I guess I am a bit ignorant but my opinion is they will have an average SEC record at the end of the year. I think most of the AU fans on here seem to agree and I havent sensed that any of you expect a title again next year. That is almost impossible, we are all realistic I hope. Then again, my words could come back and haunt me. Who knows.


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 11, 2011)

Nah, no title next year for Auburn. Don't expect one either. Of course I certainly did'nt expect one this year either, and look what happened. That being said the fact is it takes entirely too much luck if you will to win a NC.I just can't see lightening striking twice in the same spot

  By luck you only have to look at a couple of games from last year. Miss st. player drops a sure TD pass late in the fourth qtr. Clemson Kicker misses a chip shot Field goal with no time left. Auburn got lucky both times. No other explanation.

 As far as Malzahn is concerned. As long as he is calling the plays for the Auburn I could not be happier. Give Chizik some credit as well.Coaching staff intact for the third straight season. Not many programs can say that. He hired Malzahn as well.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 11, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Nah, no title next year for Auburn. Don't expect one either. Of course I certainly did'nt expect one this year either, and look what happened. That being said the fact is it takes entirely too much luck if you will to win a NC.I just can't see lightening striking twice in the same spot
> 
> By luck you only have to look at a couple of games from last year. Miss st. player drops a sure TD pass late in the fourth qtr. Clemson Kicker misses a chip shot Field goal with no time left. Auburn got lucky both times. No other explanation.
> 
> As far as Malzahn is concerned. As long as he is calling the plays for the Auburn I could not be happier. Give Chizik some credit as well.Coaching staff intact for the third straight season. Not many programs can say that. He hired Malzahn as well.



I think Auburn will be ok as long Malzahn  is calling plays. He made Todd look good in 2009. Plus he has alot of young talent on offense.  The SEC schedule is going to be a killer playing the best 3 teams in the east .


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 11, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I think Auburn will be ok as long Malzahn  is calling plays. He made Todd look good in 2009. Plus he has alot of young talent on offense.  The SEC schedule is going to be a killer playing the best 3 teams in the east .



Yes.  Every word of it.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 11, 2011)

Auburn's biggest task will be to put together a consistent OL, that will tell how their season will go.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yes.  Every word of it.



Was the freshmen QB a EE? He looked good in the high school all-star game. 

The UF and Auburn comparison is weak. UF struggled because of the OC  the last 2 seasons . Malzahn is a much better OC then Addazio . Malzahn showed in 2009 that a pocket passing QB can work in the  spread system with some changes. I think Auburns defense will be what determines how good the team will be in 2011.


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Was the freshmen QB a EE? He looked good in the high school all-star game.
> 
> The UF and Auburn comparison is weak. UF struggled because of the OC  the last 2 seasons . Malzahn is a much better OC then Addazio . Malzahn showed in 2009 that a pocket passing QB can work in the  spread system with some changes. I think Auburns defense will be what determines how good the team will be in 2011.



Here is my “weak” AU/FL comparison:


AUBURN-Chris Todd: Stats 2009- Passing: 328 attempts 198 completions, 2612 passing yards,Rush: 44 attempts, (NEGATIVE)-116 yards

       SuperCam: Stats 2010-Passing: 280 attempts 185 completions, 2854 passing yards,Rush: 264 attempts, 1473 yards
Now, if you notice, your Heisman trophy winner had Stud rushing yards comparable to a starting RB, in fact better than Dyer.

The Gators

Brantley although he shared playtime w other QB’s during the season. He had more passing yards than Tebow had 2 out of 3 years Tebow was at FL. Brantley’s rushing yards (although Burton was brought in to run towards 2nd half of season, I believe)NEGATIVE -111 yards out of 52 attempts. Tebow averaged 201 rushing attempts in his 3 years at UF for average 826 rushing yards. Now if Urban or (Addazio if you will) allowed Brantley the opportunity to run the amount of attempts as Tebow, you are looking at an approx. avg of NEGATIVE -400 yards for the past season.

So, if I want to compare UF and AU, I would assume the aforementioned would be a great foundation for my opinion. Todd & Brantley didn’t have the legs. I think the key to both teams were the RUN. So, if AU can have Dyer run for over 2400 yards than that could compensate for losing Cam, slightly.

Running the spread in this division requires a monster at QB to combat the speed of the revered SEC defenses & the size/strength/athleticism of a typical SEC line. PLEASE SEE MONSTERS: (Cam 250lbs, Tebow-a STRONG 245) even Miss St QB is helpful to understand this argument also, hes 240lbs and his rushing stats greatly outnumbered those of Brantley or Todd. Here is Todd-210 lbs & Brantley 220 lbs. monsters? No.

Spread QB cant be scared to get bruised up if the run will be effective.  The spread run game has “option” principles which means the QB will get punched. I wont get into how much the QB is everything in this offense when it comes to running-Example, zone read-meat & potatoes of the run game in this offense.

When things fail you need a scapegoat, I’ll reference Addazio & Bobo as such.

PLEASE note that I'm using Todd as this years comparison for Brantley bc I dont know who the new QB will be or how effective the guy will be in the spread but I have an inherent opinion that Cam/Tebows dont come 'round every recruiting class. So, I know this is a merry go round and I will make known my ignorance of the new QB but I'm using Gus and AU as my basis. Now, please don’t give me Tulsa’s offensive stats when Gus was there in order to refute my opinion. While interesting & very intriguing, I like to think its like comparing apples and oranges. Again, only time will tell fellas.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2011)

"UF struggled because of the offensive coordinator."  It amazes me how they still can't see it.  Part of was Adazio.  But part of it was, they didn't have Tim Tebow anymore who was born to play in that offense.  it was stupid to think they could just plug anybody in there and get comparable results.  yet they thought it.

As for Auburn, hard to say how good they will be.  Malzahn is definitely a great OC.  But I see all these people saying, "As long as malzahn is calling the plays...", that probably won't be a whole lot longer.  This guy is going to be a head coach and I doubt if it is going to be a long time from now.

Also, malzahn masked how bad Ted Roof was for most of the season.  At the end, Auburn was playing pretty good defense but if what we saw last year continues and malzahn leaves, Auburn is not going to be able to keep getting down 21-0 and coming back and winning.  That was what amazed me last year.  No lead was ever enough against Auburn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Grief..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Here is my “weak” AU/FL comparison:
> 
> 
> AUBURN-Chris Todd: Stats 2009- Passing: 328 attempts 198 completions, 2612 passing yards,Rush: 44 attempts, (NEGATIVE)-116 yards
> ...



Great post and spot on.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 12, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Here is my “weak” AU/FL comparison:
> 
> 
> AUBURN-Chris Todd: Stats 2009- Passing: 328 attempts 198 completions, 2612 passing yards,Rush: 44 attempts, (NEGATIVE)-116 yards
> ...



What 2 years did Tebow have less passing yards then Brantley ? You may want to check that again because on ESPN's web site Tebow had more passing yards in each of his 3 years as a starter then Brantley did in his career. 

Did you watch UF play last year ?  Half of the games the announcers were explaining that the OL was giving up the play by the way they lined up. So what your telling me is that Brantley lost 111 yards on running plays ? None of that had to do with the bad snaps and the  sacks he took ?  

In the Auburn comparison your are comparing a  pro style QB that did not even get drafted to a dual treat QB that is going to be a first round pick .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What 2 years did Tebow have less passing yards then Brantley ? You may want to check that again because on ESPN's web site Tebow had more passing yards in each of his 3 years as a starter then Brantley did in his career.
> 
> Did you watch UF play last year ?  Half of the games the announcers were explaining that the OL was giving up the play by the way they lined up. So what your telling me is that Brantley lost 111 yards on running plays ? None of that had to do with the bad snaps and the  sacks he took ?
> 
> In the Auburn comparison your are comparing a  pro style QB that did not even get drafted to a dual treat QB that is going to be a first round pick .



A "dual treat qb?"

Was he handing out ice cream sandwhiches and choco tacos?

Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What 2 years did Tebow have less passing yards then Brantley ? You may want to check that again because on ESPN's web site Tebow had more passing yards in each of his 3 years as a starter then Brantley did in his career.
> 
> Did you watch UF play last year ?  Half of the games the announcers were explaining that the OL was giving up the play by the way they lined up. So what your telling me is that Brantley lost 111 yards on running plays ? None of that had to do with the bad snaps and the  sacks he took ?
> 
> In the Auburn comparison your are comparing a  pro style QB that did not even get drafted to a dual treat QB that is going to be a first round pick .



Ok ok ok, you got me! You are right, Tebow out threw Brantley all 3 years. Not sure what I was looking at, apparently had too many last night. NEVERTHELESS, it only CEMENTS my argument. Thank you sir. Thank you very much. I’m clearly showing how when you lose a Dual threat QB in the spread, like Tebow than it is very difficult to move on. Now, I understand Tebow had Addazio as his o coord his last year, still pretty good stats even with out percy harvin, Hernandez, etc. This is UF they farm recruits down there. Don’t give me that excuse. I don’t care about the announcers comments brother. I could give a darn. Ive already said that I understand personnel changes and there are many variables at hand to give an intelligible argument, this is, however, Woody’s. We are havin’ fun and my position doesn’t need much intelligence. It is a very simple concept.

Now, your last refutation just showed that you didn’t understand my argument. OF COURSE I am comparing a dual threat QB/pro-style, if you will. The basis of my opinion deals with the fact of losing a superstar –DUAL THREAT-HEISMAN TROPHY WINNER-POPS POP CORN AT HALF TIME-PAINTS THE FIELD PRIOR TO THE GAME and still pulls out a miraculous game almost every game they played…..AKA Cam Newton and Tebow! As in the words of Boomer off ESPN, “COME ON MAN!!!”   Furthermore, I hope you understand that I am only making assumptions that next years QB will be a pro-style and not as talented as the abovementioned Heisman trophy winners. So if you want to find downfalls in my position, I will point the way. Go research Auburns QB next year and please tell me the kid is a dual threat QB that has all of the utensils Cam/tebow had. I will be half way wrong but we still have to wait till the end of the season to see if the guy matches up. Also, Tulsa’s stats when Gus was there-now that is a very intriguing argument against mine. That is a long discussion there but I refuse to get into that mess. Just opens a fresh can of beans and this already giving me a headache.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Ok ok ok, you got me! You are right, Tebow out threw Brantley all 3 years. Not sure what I was looking at, apparently had too many last night. NEVERTHELESS, it only CEMENTS my argument. Thank you sir. Thank you very much. I’m clearly showing how when you lose a Dual threat QB in the spread, like Tebow than it is very difficult to move on. Now, I understand Tebow had Addazio as his o coord his last year, still pretty good stats even with out percy harvin, Hernandez, etc. This is UF they farm recruits down there. Don’t give me that excuse. I don’t care about the announcers comments brother. I could give a darn. Ive already said that I understand personnel changes and there are many variables at hand to give an intelligible argument, this is, however, Woody’s. We are havin’ fun and my position doesn’t need much intelligence. It is a very simple concept.
> 
> Now, your last refutation just showed that you didn’t understand my argument. OF COURSE I am comparing a dual threat QB/pro-style, if you will. The basis of my opinion deals with the fact of losing a superstar –DUAL THREAT-HEISMAN TROPHY WINNER-POPS POP CORN AT HALF TIME-PAINTS THE FIELD PRIOR TO THE GAME and still pulls out a miraculous game almost every game they played…..AKA Cam Newton and Tebow! As in the words of Boomer off ESPN, “COME ON MAN!!!”   Furthermore, I hope you understand that I am only making assumptions that next years QB will be a pro-style and not as talented as the abovementioned Heisman trophy winners. So if you want to find downfalls in my position, I will point the way. Go research Auburns QB next year and please tell me the kid is a dual threat QB that has all of the utensils Cam/tebow had. I will be half way wrong but we still have to wait till the end of the season to see if the guy matches up. Also, Tulsa’s stats when Gus was there-now that is a very intriguing argument against mine. That is a long discussion there but I refuse to get into that mess. Just opens a fresh can of beans and this already giving me a headache.



My friend, while you are 100% right and well spoken, you are wasting a great argument and analysis.  This guy can not be reasoned with.  He is so biased that there is no way to have a normal conversation with him.


----------



## gin house (Feb 12, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> Seems I remember Auburns first team offense coming out of the SEC championship game with about seven minutes and change. In went Trotter and the second and third team offensive players. Seems they went right down the field and scored another TD on USC's first team defense. Trotter even had about a thirty yard run running the same plays Newton had been running all day. USC could not stop the scheme by Malzahn. Auburn kept running the same plays they had been running,just different players executing them.
> 
> ...



  no excuses whatsoever, auburn wore us out, as far as the second team coming in and runnin all over our first string defense, first off our first string defense(linebackers) have hardly played this year due to injuries(culliver, paulk, and shaq wilson)  our secondary was/is horrible.  but other than that our defense was torched when the second team came in, a high school team could have took it to them.   not knockin trotter, i think hes gonna be/is a good qb now and if he had the o line that cam had i dont know that auburn would really miss a beat but the o line is the backbone of auburns sucess and replacing those guys will be extremely tough but recruiting is jam up for you guys this year, who knows?   auburn is gonna be a young team loaded with outstanding players, they will be tough this season, not dominant but will compete but the next few years i think you might see more out of auburn.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2011)

Auburn wasn't "dominant" last year (but I can understand how the cocks view it)...just good enough.


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> no excuses whatsoever, auburn wore us out, as far as the second team coming in and runnin all over our first string defense, first off our first string defense(linebackers) have hardly played this year due to injuries(culliver, paulk, and shaq wilson)  our secondary was/is horrible.  but other than that our defense was torched when the second team came in, a high school team could have took it to them.   not knockin trotter, i think hes gonna be/is a good qb now and if he had the o line that cam had i dont know that auburn would really miss a beat but the o line is the backbone of auburns sucess and replacing those guys will be extremely tough but recruiting is jam up for you guys this year, who knows?   auburn is gonna be a young team loaded with outstanding players, they will be tough this season, not dominant but will compete but the next few years i think you might see more out of auburn.



Spin it anyway you want. Fact is the guys that will be starting this year(2nd and 3rd string guys) ran it down your throats. Auburn recruited the number one guard and center in the nation. They will be starters as true freshman in2011. Four years ago we started Lee ziemba and Ryan Pugh as true freshman, you see how that worked out. Auburn was very near the top as far as the offensive line class we got this year.No worries for me. Coach grimes will have that unit ready to go come Sept.! 

As far as Malzahn is concerned, he is the premier OC in the SEC in my opinion. There is not a team in the conference that would not want him to come in and run his offense at their school. We got him for at least one more year and maybe more. 

  Enjoying every minute of it!

    2010 National champs!

            WDE!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Feb 12, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Ok ok ok, you got me! You are right, Tebow out threw Brantley all 3 years. Not sure what I was looking at, apparently had too many last night. NEVERTHELESS, it only CEMENTS my argument. Thank you sir. Thank you very much. I’m clearly showing how when you lose a Dual threat QB in the spread, like Tebow than it is very difficult to move on. Now, I understand Tebow had Addazio as his o coord his last year, still pretty good stats even with out percy harvin, Hernandez, etc. This is UF they farm recruits down there. Don’t give me that excuse. I don’t care about the announcers comments brother. I could give a darn. Ive already said that I understand personnel changes and there are many variables at hand to give an intelligible argument, this is, however, Woody’s. We are havin’ fun and my position doesn’t need much intelligence. It is a very simple concept.
> 
> Now, your last refutation just showed that you didn’t understand my argument. OF COURSE I am comparing a dual threat QB/pro-style, if you will. The basis of my opinion deals with the fact of losing a superstar –DUAL THREAT-HEISMAN TROPHY WINNER-POPS POP CORN AT HALF TIME-PAINTS THE FIELD PRIOR TO THE GAME and still pulls out a miraculous game almost every game they played…..AKA Cam Newton and Tebow! As in the words of Boomer off ESPN, “COME ON MAN!!!”   Furthermore, I hope you understand that I am only making assumptions that next years QB will be a pro-style and not as talented as the abovementioned Heisman trophy winners. So if you want to find downfalls in my position, I will point the way. Go research Auburns QB next year and please tell me the kid is a dual threat QB that has all of the utensils Cam/tebow had. I will be half way wrong but we still have to wait till the end of the season to see if the guy matches up. Also, Tulsa’s stats when Gus was there-now that is a very intriguing argument against mine. That is a long discussion there but I refuse to get into that mess. Just opens a fresh can of beans and this already giving me a headache.



I am not saying that a Dual threat QB isn't better in Auburns offense. I am just saying  a good OC like Malzahn  can change the plays to make a pro style QB work like he did with Todd. A dual threat QB will work better in every offense. I think Auburn has  dual threat QB's for next year. I know they have a freshmen that is really good.  Comparing Newton to Todd is a joke. Newton is a better passer then Todd and he can run. Todd had good stats in 2009 for a QB with out much talent.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I am not saying that a Dual threat QB isn't better in Auburns offense. I am just saying  a good OC like Malzahn  can change the plays to make a pro style QB work like he did with Todd. A dual threat QB will work better in every offense. I think Auburn has  dual threat QB's for next year. I know they have a freshmen that is really good.  Comparing Newton to Todd is a joke. Newton is a better passer then Todd and he can run. Todd had good stats in 2009 for a QB with out much talent.



Agreed.  Any QB Auburn puts on the field next year will have more talent then Todd.  That goes not only for passing but ability to run the ball.  Trotter is not a running threat like Cam but you better believe he will have running plays called for him to keep the defense honest.  In addition there are several (maybe 4-5) players on the team that played QB in highschool that could get some wildcat plays called for them aside from the possiblity that Cam II (Frazier) could be starting next year.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 12, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Spin it anyway you want. Fact is the guys that will be starting this year(2nd and 3rd string guys) ran it down your throats. Auburn recruited the number one guard and center in the nation. They will be starters as true freshman in2011. Four years ago we started Lee ziemba and Ryan Pugh as true freshman, you see how that worked out. Auburn was very near the top as far as the offensive line class we got this year.No worries for me. Coach grimes will have that unit ready to go come Sept.!
> 
> As far as Malzahn is concerned, he is the premier OC in the SEC in my opinion. There is not a team in the conference that would not want him to come in and run his offense at their school. We got him for at least one more year and maybe more.
> 
> ...



Easy there tiger
BAMA sure doesn't want Malzahn although McElwain is wearing thin...
and you are right, Auburn's veteran OL made an impact this year...after having 4 years together.
Aubbies "dream team" is promising for sure, but you really don't expect these kids produce as rookies do you...there is an old and wise adage in College football, "for every freshman that you have as a starter, you will lose one game"...now while that might not be totally right, it is closer than wrong.
9-3 would be a great season, 8-4 is more likely.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 12, 2011)

9-3 would be spectacular.   

8-4 would be good.   7-5 is surely possible.

But 12 and 13 look very good right now


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 13, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Easy there tiger
> BAMA sure doesn't want Malzahn although McElwain is wearing thin...
> and you are right, Auburn's veteran OL made an impact this year...after having 4 years together.
> Aubbies "dream team" is promising for sure, but you really don't expect these kids produce as rookies do you...there is an old and wise adage in College football, "for every freshman that you have as a starter, you will lose one game"...now while that might not be totally right, it is closer than wrong.
> 9-3 would be a great season, 8-4 is more likely.



Mike Dyer- true freshman, offensive MVP in the national championship game.The more he played the better he got.Although I understand what you are saying about the freshman thing Dyer was a huge exception.

 That same offensive line class produced enough as sophmores and juniors to get Ben Tate back to back 1,000 yd rushing seasons as well. I don't know what the production will be next year from the incoming class. It is way to early for me to put games in the won loss column at this point.

  Funny to me how fans of Auburns rivals and even Auburn fans on this board are so quick to predict Auburns demise next year. Will Auburns record be as good in 2011? Probobly not. 

 As far as Malzahn goes, If he came to Bama he would be the next one they would be building a statue of in front of Bryant Denny (Jordan hare west)


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 13, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Mike Dyer- true freshman, offensive MVP in the national championship game.The more he played the better he got.Although I understand what you are saying about the freshman thing Dyer was a huge exception.
> 
> That same offensive line class produced enough as sophmores and juniors to get Ben Tate back to back 1,000 yd rushing seasons as well. I don't know what the production will be next year from the incoming class. It is way to early for me to put games in the won loss column at this point.
> 
> ...




As a Auburn fan, I am not predicting our demise by any measure.  But looking at what we have to work with from a experience standpoint and the fact that our schedule next year is as hard as it is, it is unreasonable to believe we will win more than 9 of those games.   We are one injury away from a brand new shiny QB or a brand new shiny RB who have Zero experience.  

Most of these teams are on the upswing right now

Clemson
USCe
Arkansas
LSU

We have to go to all their houses and play.  We also have Florida,Bama,Ole Miss and Miss St at home.   

Dont get me wrong, I will be at every home game and I am heading to Clemson and USCe to see the games but 10 wins in that would be something amazing with what we have coming back as far as experience.  Mainly on Offense.  

Defenses have a way of coming together earlier but there will be a new crew out there with a few old guys that are not very good.  

Its Reality.  Not demise


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 13, 2011)

We will be a very young football team with a brand new Qb....

but there are a handful of SEC teams that will be breaking in new Qb's with less experience then the one we'll have under center.  Don't forget that Frazier has essentially been running this offense the last several years so his learning curve is going to be reduced greatly.

I agree the O-line will be a weakness.  We will pass more out to the flat and the short stuff will be critical to start the season but Malzahn loves that anyway.  I think there will be a dozen "quick passes" to get the ball out on the exterior to a playmaker.  This will make the o-line experience about null.  On longer pass plays it's going to be on our RB to pick up the blitzes etc.  If he handles that then I say we'll be okay on the longer routes.  Running...ahhh...I'd like to think Dyer will have a great season but this is where I'm unsure.  If the inside running game is shut down early I think you will see more sweep type plays and a lot of draw plays with some designed Qb runs mixed up in there to keep the defense loose.  We will definitely need to find a short yardage guy and don't expect us to have wore down the opposing D-line in the second half like we did last year.  I wonder if Malzahn rotates way more O-line guys in and out to set up a faster pace at critical times in the game..more like he did in 09??


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 13, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Mike Dyer- true freshman, offensive MVP in the national championship game.The more he played the better he got.Although I understand what you are saying about the freshman thing Dyer was a huge exception.
> 
> That same offensive line class produced enough as sophmores and juniors to get Ben Tate back to back 1,000 yd rushing seasons as well. I don't know what the production will be next year from the incoming class. It is way to early for me to put games in the won loss column at this point.
> 
> ...



You can't predict a "demise" when there was not a corresponding "ascent"
Last season was a "camerella" season by anyone's standard, totally unexpected.
Reality is you will have a totally new OL, inexperience at QB and multiple rookies at key spots on defense...and that is not even considering your schedule, or the fact that you'll get everyone's best shot in every game.
No demise.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 13, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> We will be a very young football team with a brand new Qb....
> 
> but there are a handful of SEC teams that will be breaking in new Qb's with less experience then the one we'll have under center.  Don't forget that Frazier has essentially been running this offense the last several years so his learning curve is going to be reduced greatly.
> 
> I agree the O-line will be a weakness.  We will pass more out to the flat and the short stuff will be critical to start the season but Malzahn loves that anyway.  I think there will be a dozen "quick passes" to get the ball out on the exterior to a playmaker.  This will make the o-line experience about null.  On longer pass plays it's going to be on our RB to pick up the blitzes etc.  If he handles that then I say we'll be okay on the longer routes.  Running...ahhh...I'd like to think Dyer will have a great season but this is where I'm unsure.  If the inside running game is shut down early I think you will see more sweep type plays and a lot of draw plays with some designed Qb runs mixed up in there to keep the defense loose.  We will definitely need to find a short yardage guy and don't expect us to have wore down the opposing D-line in the second half like we did last year.  I wonder if Malzahn rotates way more O-line guys in and out to set up a faster pace at critical times in the game..more like he did in 09??




I agree.  The offense will be more like the 09 style of course.   One thing that makes a good coach is to work with the players abilities.  Not try to change every player.  That is pretty much what we did last year.   What you saw last year was not really how Gus designed his offense.  He had a ace in the hole and he used it.  There are a lot of coach's out there than can not work with talent like that.

I see a little more passing this year but we will still be a run first offense.   It will really be determined by how Dyer holds up and how Mason (possibly) catches on.

I like Frazier but I am not sure how he can get up to speed fast enough with this offense.  With him not starting practice till summer, time will not be on his side.

I think the OL will be better than most think.  I believe our biggest issues will come at the skill positions and defensive line and secondary.   Skill positions being WR and QB.

Our biggest issue will be the beginning of the season. We have a few tough games right from the get go.   These new guys will have to come up to speed fast in a game condition.  Not a easy thing


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> My friend, while you are 100% right and well spoken, you are wasting a great argument and analysis.  This guy can not be reasoned with.  He is so biased that there is no way to have a normal conversation with him.



Agreed. My words never got the message across. Anyways, to all the auburn fans, as a dawg fan im interested to see how your team rebounds next year. I respect all teams n the SEC. Ive never bashed AU justx emphasized how hard it is to rebound after losing a stud qb or player. Look at uga when they lost stafford. Next yr we have no aj. Who knows! Good luck.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 13, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Agreed. My words never got the message across. Anyways, to all the auburn fans, as a dawg fan im interested to see how your team rebounds next year. I respect all teams n the SEC. Ive never bashed AU justx emphasized how hard it is to rebound after losing a stud qb or player. Look at uga when they lost stafford. Next yr we have no aj. Who knows! Good luck.



I would not call what we will do next year as "rebound".  More like, Rebuild.   No experience left for the most part.  Time for some guys to step up and be leaders with a young group of players.  We have as much talent as anyone but its all new.

Every team struggles when they lose a star player.  We lost two.  You saw that with Georgia this year.  Look how bad they were without AJ in the first 4 games.

A lot of new kids on the field next year for us.  I just hope some of them were able to gather some of what happened last year and move forward with it.


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 13, 2011)

LSU appears to be the team to beat in the West.  I think AU goes 8-4 at best (considering so many young players).  The OL will be better than most think.  The freshmen coming in are very talented players.  I believe Arky will be better and Miss State should be better as well.  Ole Miss?  Nope!


----------



## AEKDB50 (Feb 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I would not call what we will do next year as "rebound".  More like, Rebuild.   No experience left for the most part.  Time for some guys to step up and be leaders with a young group of players.  We have as much talent as anyone but its all new.
> 
> Every team struggles when they lose a star player.  We lost two.  You saw that with Georgia this year.  Look how bad they were without AJ in the first 4 games.
> 
> A lot of new kids on the field next year for us.  I just hope some of them were able to gather some of what happened last year and move forward with it.




Yes, I meant "rebuild".


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Somebodys been reading the vols boards.   And is a little upset one of your own players is recruiting against you.   LOL..
> 
> Hate on brother.    Hate on.



I always read the Vols boards.  What's that got to do with hate?  I hate Auburn, but it has nothing to do with internet forums. It has to do with your sleazeball coaches and delusional fans living in big brother's shadow.  Saban pulled in a top 2 class and didn't need CKS smoking weed with prospects like TT and his towel waving "self".  I know UT is racist for not giving towel waver the OC  job.  : but we still pulled a top 12 class the past 2 years.  Enjoy that scumducking d-bag while you can...

Here's a list you barners can look at... UGA tops y'all in plenty of categories.  You still suck hind teet...

:double

All-Time Wins:

Bama: 802
Tenn: 789
UGA: 738
LSU: 720
AU: 709
Ark: 668
UF: 662
Miss: 619
UK: 573
Vandy: 558
USC: 544
Miss St: 500

All-Time Win %:

Bama: 70.74%
Tenn: 68.97%
UGA: 64.39%
LSU: 64.31%
AU: 63.37%
UF: 63.09%
Ark: 59.26%
Miss: 56.33%
UK: 50.38%
USC: 50.18%
Vandy: 49.62%
Miss St: 48.24%

Win % vs BCS Teams:

Bama: 64.70% (550-266-34)
Tenn : 59.82% (524-308-44)
UGA : 58.31% (544-345-44)
AU : 55.95% (475-341-33)
LSU : 55.13% (441-328-31)
UF : 54.79% (435-329-30)
Ark : 46.72% (278-304-13)
Miss: 42.63% (289-369-20)
SoCar: 39.40% (303-433-33)
UK : 36.55% (292-474-33)
Vandy: 35.38% (282-480-35)
Miss St: 32.94% (225-435-23)

Win % vs SEC:

Bama: 67.47% (419-195-27)
Tenn: 62.86% (372-213-33)
UGA: 59.90% (354-233-24)
UF: 57.43% (294-216-15)
LSU: 57.18% (329-244-25)
AU: 57.13% (326-242-21)
Ark: 44.92% (108-133-5)
Miss: 44.28% (268-340-19)
USC: 34.38% (83-163-10)
Miss St: 34.16% (196-387-20)
Vandy: 33.70% (187-379-23)
UK: 31.50% (162-364-20)

Win % vs Bowl Teams:

Bama: (174-153-8)--0.53134
Tenn: (140-156-16)--0.47436
UGA: (149-173-7)--0.46353
UF: (149-186-8)--0.44606
AU: (132-191-7)--0.41061 
LSU: (132-192-10)--0.41018
Ark: (99-201-6)--0.33333
Miss: (82-207-4)--0.28669
USC: (61-209-8)--0.23381
Miss St: (57-236-7)--0.20167
UK: (55-266-5)--0.17638
Vandy: (26-266-8)--0.10000

SEC Titles:

Bama: 22
Tenn: 13
UGA: 12
LSU: 10
UF: 8
AU: 7
Miss: 6
UK: 2

National Titles:

Bama: 12
Tenn: 4
LSU: 4
UF: 3
AU: 2
UGA: 2
Miss: 2
Ark: 1

Bowl Games:

Bama: 57
Tenn: 49
UGA: 47
LSU: 41
UF: 38
Ark: 37
AU: 35
Miss: 33
USC: 16
UK: 14
Miss St: 14
Vandy: 4

Bowl Wins:

Bama: 32
UGA: 26
Tenn: 25
LSU: 21
Miss: 21
AU: 21
UF: 19
Ark: 12
UK: 8
Miss St: 8
USC: 4
Vandy: 2

10+ Win Seasons:

Bama: 30
Tenn: 20
UGA: 18
UF: 12
AU: 12
Ark: 11
LSU: 11
Miss: 6
UK: 2
Miss St: 2
USC: 1
Vandy: 0

Top 10 Finishes:

Bama: 35
Tenn: 24
LSU: 21
UGA: 20
AU: 18
UF: 16
Ark: 14
Miss: 10
UK: 2
Miss St: 1
USC: 0
Vandy: 0

Winning Seasons (min 8 games)

Bama: 89
Tenn: 81
UGA: 76
LSU: 74
AU: 68
UF: 67
Ark: 58
Miss: 57
Vandy: 53
UK: 52
USC: 48
Miss St: 46

Heisman Trophy Winners:

AU: 3
UF: 3
UGA: 2
Bama: 1
USC: 1
LSU: 1


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2011)

/thread

suck it aubbies


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 15, 2011)

pretty telling numbers there Topcat.
BAMA had to vacate 15 or so wins...or the % would be even more impressive


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 15, 2011)

topcat said:


> /thread
> 
> suck it aubbies



Wait.  Your a UT fan????  All this time I thought that was you in the avatar.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 15, 2011)

But Topcat.  You forgot one stat...

The head to head stat

Au vs Tn - 27-21  (last 5 in a row too)
Au vs Ga - 54-52



Im trying to understand if your more upset that our towel waving coach is no longer your coach or if your mad because one of your very own players helped us recruit this year.   LOL.


----------



## AbbaDab (Feb 15, 2011)

Topcat, I enjoyed your post. I can hear the Barners now after they read it. "but, but, but, but,......h h h h h haters"


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2011)

It has nothing to do with hate Wes.  It bugs me how that word gets thrown around.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 15, 2011)

topcat said:


> I always read the Vols boards.  What's that got to do with hate?  I hate Auburn, but it has nothing to do with internet forums. It has to do with your sleazeball coaches and delusional fans living in big brother's shadow.  Saban pulled in a top 2 class and didn't need CKS smoking weed with prospects like TT and his towel waving "self".  I know UT is racist for not giving towel waver the OC  job.  : but we still pulled a top 12 class the past 2 years.  Enjoy that scumducking d-bag while you can...
> 
> Here's a list you barners can look at... UGA tops y'all in plenty of categories.  You still suck hind teet...
> 
> ...



and the USSR is a superpower...oh, wait....


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 15, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> and the USSR is a superpower...oh, wait....



History and trends do not bode well for the gamecocks...


----------



## ACguy (Feb 15, 2011)

AEKDB50 said:


> Agreed. My words never got the message across. Anyways, to all the auburn fans, as a dawg fan im interested to see how your team rebounds next year. I respect all teams n the SEC. Ive never bashed AU justx emphasized how hard it is to rebound after losing a stud qb or player. Look at uga when they lost stafford. Next yr we have no aj. Who knows! Good luck.



Sorry but your comparisons are way off. You tryed to compare a super Star dual threat QB to a pro style QB with no talent. Then you tryed to compare UF's offense to Auburns . Auburn has an OC that will call plays that work best for his talent while Addazio was never able to do that at UF. UF changed QB's to fit the system instead of just chaning the plays to fit the starting QB. Do you not agree with what LanierSpots said about Gus ? I hope one day Addazio gets to be the OC at UGA . This year Auburns offense is not going to be as good as it was last year but it's also not going to be as bad as UF's was last year.




LanierSpots said:


> I agree.  The offense will be more like the 09 style of course.   One thing that makes a good coach is to work with the players abilities.  Not try to change every player.  That is pretty much what we did last year.   What you saw last year was not really how Gus designed his offense.  He had a ace in the hole and he used it.  There are a lot of coach's out there than can not work with talent like that.


----------



## topcat (Feb 17, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Wait.  Your a UT fan????  All this time I thought that was you in the avatar.


No, my orange Power T is on my forehead.


LanierSpots said:


> But Topcat.  You forgot one stat...
> 
> The head to head stat
> 
> ...



Let me be clear.  I'm not the least bit upset that Trash Taylor is no longer one of our coaches.  I'm glad he's down there with the other trash.  Great fit.  I am certainly disappointed that Gerald Jones helped persuade Gabe Wright to go to Auburn.  Trooper is a dirty bastage and deserves what he's got coming.  I wonder how much came out of Lowder's slush fund to make this happen?


----------

